# Custom Fertilizer Spreading... can't find someone reliable



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I purchased 85ac near Lexington KY 3 years ago. (Woodford Co) I think I have moved into an 'old boys club' when it comes to getting things done locally.

More than 3 weeks ago, I 'hired/requested' fertilization from the local 'ag supplier' more than 3 weeks ago. I went back in 2 weeks ago and asked again. They said they'd take care of it. They have never showed, and now, it is 14" tall and its too late this cutting. They have missed spraying before as well, to the point I ended up purchasing my own sprayer to get it done when needed rather than when they 'got around to it'. I only requested this from them, because they have a large floatation tire truck, which they use.

There is another local option, with whom I prefer to do business, but their truck is a dually and leaves 2-3" rutts across my field. I had them do this same field for lime, and I spent another day disking and smoothing the field afterwards. So, while I'd like them to fertilize and they've always been good to me, I don't want to screw up my pastures.

So, I am stuck, because I can't find any other options locally. Any thoughts on finding someone who might be more reliable in fertilizing? I hate to invest in another machine, for the relatively small amount of acreage on which I'd need it, especially since most of what I have I am trying to get into good, solid pasture with only about 30ac eventually being hay of some sort.

I'm looking for fertilizing OG/KBG until my pasture is doing better, and alfalfa/OG for hay.

Woodford Co. KY


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably would be a good idea to eventually purchase a good used stainless steel fertilizer buggy that will do both lime and fertilizer. 4 to 6 ton would be a good size for you. You should be able to find a nice one eventually for around 5K.

It does sound a bit like a GOB club. But, everything anymore seems to work just about that way.....people just don't care anymore and have the take it or leave it attitude. I would avoid that Ag supplier whenever I could. I detest businesses that operate the way you described.

Also, quite often there are several independents that spread lime. In time you will learn who they are and ask around about whom does the best job spreading.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

On the hiring-it-done type of stuff, I usually as when I can expect it done; this serves multiple purposes: 1)if they speculate too far into the future due to work-load, I can shop elsewhere, 2) if someone gives you a timeframe, it is harder for them to put it on the back burner in their own mind, 3) if they don't meet their own timeframe and are good business people, they will attempt to make it right somehow... It's just too easy to push things back if no timeframe is discussed.

Personally, I bought my own 4-ton spreader for 300 clams and never looked back. Here, you can also rent their spreader and span the gap between them not having time, but getting it done yourself without purchasing equip.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

In my area at the local Coop I rent the buggy for $30 and they mix and dump the fertilizer in it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Probably would be a good idea to eventually purchase a good used stainless steel fertilizer buggy that will do both lime and fertilizer. 4 to 6 ton would be a good size for you. You should be able to find a nice one eventually for around 5K.
> 
> It does sound a bit like a GOB club. But, everything anymore seems to work just about that way.....people just don't care anymore and have the take it or leave it attitude. I would avoid that Ag supplier whenever I could. I detest businesses that operate the way you described.
> 
> ...


I thought that would be the way to go purchasing a spreader that does both but after finding a nice one and calling the manufacture about it, in addition to other research, dual purpose does not spread fertilizer well. If your doing high rates of fertilizer per acre you can get a way with it but if spreading under 500 lbs/acre they are not very accurate.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

Hay Master,

What is it about the 'dual purpose' spreaders, that decreases accuracy? And if inaccurate, to what extent?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could double spread if applying high rates.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> I thought that would be the way to go purchasing a spreader that does both but after finding a nice one and calling the manufacture about it, in addition to other research, dual purpose does not spread fertilizer well. If your doing high rates of fertilizer per acre you can get a way with it but if spreading under 500 lbs/acre they are not very accurate.


Well the manufacturer should definitely know. I suppose there is just too much variation in the density of fertilizer versus lime to be able to do both with a high degree of accuracy while using the same type of fin on the spreader fan for both. Good to know Chris.

No more often than one has to spread lime, it would definitely be best here to hire liming done and purchase a dedicated fertilize spreader.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

This is why I wanted to start a sideline business of rebuilding spreader carts for those who can’t justify a new one. I priced a New Leader spreader at $21,350. Could rebuild with stainless sides and stainless hardware and be done for under $10,000.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

One thing about owning your own spreader, you will know the settings and your accuracy will most likely improve, verses the co-op spreader of the day.

Larry


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

Our Co-Op doesn't even have spreaders for rent. The Southern States in the Next county did, and when I went by to check on pricing a week ago... they were closed and gone.

It is surprising how limited farm stores are around here. I believe it is the Good Ole Boys club dominating the scene. There are 2 types of farms around here. Old Farms in the family for generations... and brand new farms. Of the new farms, there seems to be 90% super rich... and 10% me.

The 10% is SOL when it comes to getting anything done. We have neither the connections nor the $$$ to gain attention from the main supplier in town. And there is nothing else around that I have yet found in this arena.

If I were to purchase my own spreader... how do you guys get your bulk product delivered? I hear 'tri-axle' which is fine... but are they just dumping it in a pile somewhere? Gravel, dirt, etc? It seems that no matter where you dump it other than a slab... that ground is dead from that point on. If it isn't in a dry pile bulk... what other options are there? Bulk bags? etc??? What have you found that works the best for you?

I'm in Central KY (Lexington area) so I have humidity and rain to contend with on a common basis.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some here have bought their own spreaders and buy product by semi load but if they need a small jag they just run into the fertilizer plant and get exactly what they need mixed and load directly on spreader.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dadnatron said:


> Our Co-Op doesn't even have spreaders for rent. The Southern States in the Next county did, and when I went by to check on pricing a week ago... they were closed and gone.
> 
> It is surprising how limited farm stores are around here. I believe it is the Good Ole Boys club dominating the scene. There are 2 types of farms around here. Old Farms in the family for generations... and brand new farms. Of the new farms, there seems to be 90% super rich... and 10% me.
> 
> ...


Does your co op sell bulk fertilizer? If you were to buy a spreader, just get your fertilizer in bulk from the co op if you can. Of course, the very first time you use it just get a ton and see how it works and how its spread pattern is doing. You can also either make a tarped cover to fit the spreader or have one made. It can come in handy. The best thing for the GOB club is time. Sooner or later you will meet someone local that you can communicate with that may be able to make things easier for you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You will have a lot of headaches to own your own spreader. I have a friend that works in scheduling at the fertilizer place locally. He says it is a good old boys club and that is you got to stick with the group you got to plant corn when they all plant corn you got to plant beans when they all plant beans and you got to make your cutting of hay when they all make their cutting of hay.. he says you always got this guy who after 2 weeks of spray corn then he wants his sprayed but all the rigs are in beans and by the time he wants his Bean sprayed all the rigs are out spraying the first cutting of alfalfa for bugs that's when he wants his beans sprayed...,, I would say we're kind of lucky within easy driving distance of us there are three places that will bring fertilizer in a tow spreader you can use on your farm, each one of those places has about 12 to 15 tow spreaders, but I will say certain times of the year you might wait a week for a tow spreader, I always schedule ahead to try to get one one I want it scheduling in this business is critical calling the day you need it will not work... the guy in the office is always complaining about the small guys he says he has a fair amount of customers who can spread two or three 6-ton loads of fertilizer a day and have the fertilizer spreader. returned the next morning.. he always complains about the small guys that screw things up they get a thousand pound load and her going to spread it after work but it's too windy and the next day it rained a little and the next day they got a rotary club meeting.. everyone has to be cooperative to fit the mold in busy times


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yep, Endrow,I’ve experienced some of that timing issue here as well. Want your grass sprayed- “all the trucks are doing corn”


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I agree with Endrow. Help make it easy on them also. Give them early notice and as wide a window as you reasonably can. They are in business to make money but they will and I will say should take care of their established customers before a person who has no relationship with them. I realize I am small, very small operator compared to many if not most. Also find being polite, take little time to get to know them, their operation. If you care about them as a person most will care about you as a person. The one I use has always been helpful to me even in my small size but I give them all the window I possibly can and yes have had them tell me....no idea when we can do that as I am the one with the odd job time wise and that I can understand.

At the same time there are those who don't care and it is not impossible there is something about the land you bought that may be an issue. Maybe the previous owner did not pay them, maybe you out bid a friend who wanted it, but real conversation is worth a lot.

Was in conversation with rep of local ag dealer I use on much this topic about a month back..risks and cost of having spread out operation.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I agree with you all and I understand.

When I moved here, I did my very best to fit into the atmosphere. We are good friends with all the farmers around us and I know almost everyone in the businesses I use in town. The local Southern States know me by my phone number and we've gotten along very well. If they had a different truck/spreader system, I'd use them for everything.

This one business is old school. And what I mean is it is like walking into something from the 70's. Carbon copy written receipts, Ledger books, corded phone, and a rolodex on the desk. I really like the 'feel' of the place, but the guys working there are relatively 'cold' and will walk past you without a glance. If they weren't so ensconced in the area as the only thing available, I think they'd be closed by any real competition.

I've never 'gotten after them'. I recognize they might be the only source of supplies I have available to me in the future. So I grit my teeth and look for an alternative.

I haven't checked about bulk fertilizer delivery options, but I think it might be my best bet. I've been trying to DECREASE the number of things I have to do on the farm, since I am only there weekends and vacations and weather seems to get in the way far too often. But, this might be something I take on, just like spraying. I've purchased a few old pieces of equipment, which have done the job, but often required some significant maintenance to keep them going. If I get a spreader, I don't want to buy one so worn (cheap) that I spend all my time keeping it going. But then again, it is hard to think that a $15-20K machine would ever be a reasonable option given my needs. If I can find something in the $5K range which would last at least a few years before I have to tear into it, I'd think hard about doing it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dadnatron said:


> I agree with you all and I understand.
> 
> When I moved here, I did my very best to fit into the atmosphere. We are good friends with all the farmers around us and I know almost everyone in the businesses I use in town. The local Southern States know me by my phone number and we've gotten along very well. If they had a different truck/spreader system, I'd use them for everything.
> 
> ...


Your getting it figured out. You will be able to find a pretty good spreader for about 5K, but it will take a little time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Few years back used a local owned guy for our purchased. Did not really know him but was recommended to me by family if memory is correct. Turned out to be the rudest person have ever done business with. They are out there. His son worked with him and don't think the son could pour water out a bucket to suit him. Really a sad situtation.

While talking about where to buy fertlizer, few years back I bought mine for soybeans from Lowes. Yep they had the best price around. They had it on sale to package with trees and such and when I pulled in and wanted it by the tons sort of shocked them.

We are not always able to buy or get the service we want and as Mike has pointed out just work on solving the issue for you. You might be able to buy and have tractor trailer load delievered. You would have to be ready to unload it with forks or such. Ask around you may have for other options. Some business will appreciate you more when they realize you have options and are willing to take them. Do hope you well.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Your getting it figured out. You will be able to find a pretty good spreader for about 5K, but it will take a little time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Vol you usually come through with very sound and well thought through advice this is not good advice Imo. Most farmers who have farmed a while learn to be self-sufficient and they own every piece of equipment needed to carry out the tasks except for the fertilizer spreader..


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Dadnatron said:


> I agree with you all and I understand.
> 
> When I moved here, I did my very best to fit into the atmosphere. We are good friends with all the farmers around us and I know almost everyone in the businesses I use in town. The local Southern States know me by my phone number and we've gotten along very well. If they had a different truck/spreader system, I'd use them for everything.
> 
> This one business is old school. And what I mean is it is like walking into something from the 70's. Carbon copy written receipts, Ledger books, corded phone, and a rolodex on the desk. .


 My friend it looks like you have exactly what you need here to get the job done. You say if they had a different type of truck / spreader system. You have to modify your operation to accept their system.. I know that's not exactly what you wanted to hear and this could be a thought for many others who have expressed they are struggling with this fertilizer battle...


----------

